# Review: Dell U2311H Full HD 23" IPS Monitor



## Sarath (Jul 3, 2011)

*Dell UltraSharp U2311H 23 inch IPS Monitor*

*i.dell.com/images/global/products/monitors/monitors_highlights/monitor-u2311h-overview1.jpg

PRICE: *INR 14500*(locally)            Online: INR 16000 (inc. shipping & taxes)[Note: Buying online is cumbersome as Dell website does not give you the option to buy but rather write to them. They respond with an e-mail citing details of the monitor, its price and payment options; anyone interested can PM me his/her e-mail address and I will forward that mail to you]

Bangalore only "where to buy?":
Lowest Price I found: *Rs.13500*click here>*www.chip5.com/golchhait/new-arrivals/products/view/9/1017.html .

I bought from: Binary World (also ITerials) *INR 14343**bwindia.net/ThePCConfigurationShowandWelcome *Address:* Binary World, #19, BDA Complex, Indiranagar, Bangalore 560038. Google map location: type "Binary World" in search window *I DON'T KNOW HOW TO POST GOOGLE MAP LINKS

This review cannot be used for direct comparison between other similarly priced  IPS/TN alternatives as I am limited to observing just this monitor. Hence this review will deal with the pros and cons of this monitor alone and not its comparison with others.

REVIEW:

*Pros:*
• IPS panel
• Good colour reproduction and contrast
• Affordable IPS technology
• Good viewing angles (178° Vertical and Horizontal)
• Full HD 16:9 aspect ratio (good for movies)
• Can be tilted vertically and horizontally
• Side USB ports (2)
• The Premium Warranty (about which I will elaborate later) 
• Matte finish
• VESA wall mountable

*Cons:*
• No HDMI port
• Expensive; similarly sized TN+Film panels are priced below 10k
• Boring looks (subjective; not for me. A plain black bezel with a beautiful stand)
• Aspect ratio of 16:9 not the ideal for general computing
• Not easily available depending on location
• Screen too bright and gamma correction(to 2.2) is needed before using [calibration]
• Technically I should add the response time of 8ms, but the implications of the same have not been seen in in-game performance, i.e. ghosting etc is not observable

*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Monitor/DSC_0217.jpg

*Technical specifications:*


Size	23 inches
Resolution	1920x1080
Aspect ratio	16:9
Pixel pitch	0.265
Panel technology	H-IPS
Viewing angles(10:1 contrast)	H: 178°V: 178°
Response time	8ms G2G
Max vertical refresh	60Hz
Connections	DVI, DisplayPort, VGA, soundbar power, 4x USB
Accessories	DVI, VGA, DisplayPort, USB upstream, power cables
Click to see gallery of monitor: (from online source) Nos.5


Spoiler



*cdn.cbsi.com.au/story_media/339304283/dell-ultrasharp-u2311h_1.jpg
*cdn.cbsi.com.au/story_media/339304283/dell-u2311h-inputs.jpg
*cdn.cbsi.com.au/story_media/339304283/dell-u2311h-stand.jpg
*cdn.cbsi.com.au/story_media/339304283/dell-ultrasharp-u2311h_4.jpg
Viewing Angles:*cdn.cbsi.com.au/story_media/339304283/dell-u2311h-viewing-angles.jpg




*My views:* based on 

*Initially,* the first week:
◊ At first glance, I didn't really appreciate the upping of display quality, but was more amazed by the sheer size of the screen, as I was upgrading from a 15.6" laptop TN screen.
◊ The monitor proved too big for web surfing and hence I have been using a smaller window covering 75% of the central space. This is only about the screen size. But coming to games a bigger screen shows its advantages as being more immersive.
◊ The fact that I had paid close to 5000/- extra for this panel over a TN one was starting to bother me for neither was I interested in movies nor any form of photo editing.
◊ I was starting to notice improvements in many of the youtube videos I am subscribed to (like RWJ, Smosh etc) and could feel it had a warmer colour tone
◊ Any improvements or otherwise were largely unaware to my untrained eye. The brightness was bothering me and I even went ahead and created a thread for help in calibrating the monitor. All I did in the end was decrease the contrast, which proved more effective than the brightness setting.
◊ The OSD is not the most user friendly but gets the job done
◊ No HDMI meant that the PS3 would never benefit from this panel (w/o converted) 

*Later,* a month after:
◊ The IPS finally showed its prowess like a peacock at full bloom in many scenarios which I will discuss individually.
◊ One day I had to transfer some of my work from my laptop to my new PC. This was the first instance which actually showed me that IPS was superior, much superior to the TN panel. However the laptop screen at 15.6" and 1366 x 768 pixels was a limitation in my comparison.

I decided to do the IPS vs TN battle in my own home ground:
*Wallpaper:* This was the easiest comparison I could make. DL the same wallpaper (resolutions in mind) and do a side by side comparison. I was so accustomed to the IPS panel that the TN screen felt lacking in many levels. The picture appeared washed out and fiddling with various screen settings proved one thing once and for all. The IPS shows more colours. 



Spoiler



IPS:*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Monitor/DSC_0177.jpg

TN+Film (CFL)*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Monitor/DSC_0179.jpg


*Youtube videos:* The limitations of youtube are many due to bandwidth restrictions and many videos limited to 480p but even in this ground the IPS experience was better than the TN

*Anime:* I watch Bleach weekly and the anime just felt like the crayons had gone a brighter shade. Warmer colours and nothing much more than that.



Spoiler



*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Monitor/DSC_0219.jpg


*Movies:* Since I am not going to watch the same movie twice I couldn't make a side by side comparison of the same. Movies experience although was much better with superior colour and contrast. 
A video I had shot on my phone was slightly better on this monitor. The limitation in this is the quality of the sensor in the phone.
This however is a definite BUY for movie lovers. Missing this at such a price point would be a criminal mistake.

*GAMING:* Despite all that I have written above let me tell you, my PC inc the monitor was built ground up with gaming and only gaming in mind. There are absolutely no movies in my 1TB HDD.
I made no comparison between a TN and IPS here due to hardware limitations of my HP Dv6 laptop in playing Crysis2 etc.
α) *Crysis 2:* This was the first game I played on this PC and the experience was amazing. I was looking for ghosting owing to the 8ms response time but there was none. Its was splendid. It is difficult to say that the colours were much better or not but I must say this was the most visually beautiful game I've played till date. 
β) *Call of Duty- Black Ops:* The second game to fill the screen wasn't visually as appealing as Crysis but wasn't much far behind. Many scenarios were rendered beautifully and again no ghosting was seen.
γ) *Dota:* Now this is a game released in 2003 or later (emphasis on old) (also its not a game but for the sake of simplicity let us consider it to be) Its an online game with minimum system requirements and also visually not taxing. But since I have played this game on more than 50+ different PCs I can say that all this monitor showed was cartoonish colours but not overly so. Since the game is very old, the colours may appear too warm to my accustomed eye, but the fact remains that, thats how it is in this particular game. Better colours? I dont know. More colours? Definitely yes. Improvement? Cant say

To sum it up I would say this is a worthy gaming monitor on par with others I have used myself and in gaming cafes such as Sify Gamedrome, Reliance WebWorld and Reliace Zapak Gameplex.

*Other points:*
◊ However owing to it being a 60hz monitor it is not 3D capable.
◊ Lack of HDMI port is a blaring omission and should be kept in mind before purchase
◊ They are well suited for graphics designing and such applications. However this is widely used by gamers as cited in many review online (based on my two weeks of research)
◊ If memory serves me well, then this IPS monitor is capable of showing 40% of the perceptible colours. TN is much lower and I am unaware of any technology with higher ratings.

Service / Support Details: *3-Year Advanced Exchange Service and Premium Panel Guarantee*: "Dell UltraSharp displays are designed for perfection in every pixel. In the event you discover even one bright, defective pixel during your limited hardware warranty period, we'll exchange your monitor at no cost to you."-from Dell website. If I am not wrong it applies to 5 dark pixels too.



*¶‡ I would strongly recommend this monitor to anyone willing to spend around INR 15000 on a monitor. Irrespective of the usage be it graphics designing, movie watching or gaming; also follows its importance in that order. As for me I would say this is a good gaming capable monitor.

Despite saying that I would not recommend someone looking for a gaming monitor to jump from a sub 10k 23" monitor like a Dell ST2220M to this monitor and spend 5k more on something that would be largely underutilized. 


¶‡ This monitor took 2 weeks of research out of the one month I did for my entire PC from scratch. So its been widely scrutinized by me in countless online forums and reviews.

¶‡ I wanted to do this review in the previous month but couldn't due to time constraints(exams). I have not been able to compile a good review but I hope my attempt at it throws some light on the Dell U2311H monitor.


CAUTION: Once you are accustomed to a IPS panel you risk considering every TN panel obsolete, leading to a viscous cycle of visual depression on using a TN; also making it very difficult to go back*

Thank you for reading.

‹
‹
‹
‹
‹
`


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ I think you meant to say "its not a 120hz monitor and thus not 3d capable".

Anyway, nice review buddy. +1


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 3, 2011)

Kickass review yaar!


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sarath said:


> *Dell UltraSharp U2311H 23 inch IPS Monitor*
> 
> PRICE: *INR 14500*(locally)            Online: INR 16000 (inc. shipping & taxes)[Note: Buying online is cumbersome as Dell website does not give you the option to buy but rather write to them. They respond with an e-mail citing details of the monitor, its price and payment options; anyone interested can PM me *their*(use 'his' instead, clear meaning) e-mail address and I will forward that mail to you]
> 
> ...



superb review man, just pointed out some typing mistakes(not much biggie ones, all highlighted in red n are in the upper section i.e. before the first image).
10/10 for review


----------



## jsjs (Jul 3, 2011)

Good review, thanks buddy, you forgot the warranty thingie you had mentioned.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 3, 2011)

^thanks for that. I will just edit the post and add it. Seems like I forgot to mention that warranty thingy. Its edited and added now. Corrections done too.

thanks everyone


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2011)

Good choice for an IPS monitor. I can't even use normal panels these days due to viewing angle problems.

I use my 32" LG Scarlet 2.0 TV as my monitor. Bought it two years ago - 1080p, 100Hz, 2.4ms response time and IPS panel. Kicked major arse of Sony/Samsung offerings at that time.


----------



## Mario (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice review and a big thank you for taking time out to do it!

One question, did u calibrate using hardware+software or just software?

About ghosting --> If u can, can u test with Quake or Unreal to check if u notice any ghosting??

BTW, this definitely isn't a gaming monitor! Not saying it cant be used as such but this is meant more for actual color reproduction at cheap prices for ppl who do heavy image editing - photographers and the like! U buy this, then u buy a hardware calibrator, calibrate it so that it shows actual (genuine reproduction) images (read dull images )..!! Good for those who cant afford a 30 inch E-IPS panel costing one kidney and two eyes! 

Oh one more thing, can u also check bleeding on this monitor? The 24' Dell has some of that -- pretty bad when u consider its sky-high price!


----------



## Sarath (Jul 4, 2011)

Luckily I didnt notice any bleeding yet. I have a completely black background right now. Looks like I am lucky. 

I will check for ghosting etc during regular gameplay. If I go looking for it, i might as well find it, I don't know.

I did not calibrate this at all. Just changed the brightness and contrast to my liking.


----------



## Mario (Jul 4, 2011)

ico said:


> Good choice for an IPS monitor. I can't even use normal panels these days due to viewing angle problems.
> 
> I use my 32" LG Scarlet 2.0 TV as my monitor. Bought it two years ago - 1080p, 100Hz, 2.4ms response time and IPS panel. Kicked major arse of Sony/Samsung offerings at that time.



Is this the one with the bluetooth thingy? How much did it cost you back then? Am guessing around 40~45K???

I am currently researching a TV-as-monitor option for a friend! I am going to ask you a stupid question now. Since you use a TV as your monitor, can you let me know if not being able to change monitor resolution is really bothersome or can be lived with?



Sarath said:


> Luckily I didnt notice any bleeding yet. I have a completely black background right now. Looks like I am lucky.
> 
> I will check for ghosting etc during regular gameplay. If I go looking for it, i might as well find it, I don't know.
> 
> I did not calibrate this at all. Just changed the brightness and contrast to my liking.



Thanks! Nah dont go looking for ghosting!  All but CRTs suffer from ghosting to some extent! Just see if u happen to come across it!! 
Also remember, how fast ur brain processes your optic impulses is also a variable in ghosting!! Preferably test with Unreal! Only if its not too bothersome!


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2011)

Mario said:


> Is this the one with the bluetooth thingy? How much did it cost you back then? Am guessing around 40~45K???
> 
> I am currently researching a TV-as-monitor option for a friend! I am going to ask you a stupid question now. Since you use a TV as your monitor, can you let me know if not being able to change monitor resolution is really bothersome or can be lived with?


yea, that's the Bluetooth one. Costed me ~42k including the DVD player + 50 movies.

800x600 and 1024x768 look weird. 1280x1024, 720p and 1080p look fine. It is simply like a normal 1080p monitor. But you really need DTH for good pic quality on the TV. Cable looks weird.


----------



## sysfilez (Jul 5, 2011)

nice review n i agree every bit of it coz i use it.


----------



## Mario (Jul 5, 2011)

ico said:


> yea, that's the Bluetooth one. Costed me ~42k including the DVD player + 50 movies.
> 
> 800x600 and 1024x768 look weird. 1280x1024, 720p and 1080p look fine. It is simply like a normal 1080p monitor. But you really need DTH for good pic quality on the TV. Cable looks weird.



Thanks ico..might PM u soon with some questions about using TV as monitor!


----------



## Sarath (Jul 11, 2011)

updated with the lowest price I found. Applicable for Bangalore buyers.


----------



## Akshay (Jul 11, 2011)

Superb review +1


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

Great review Sarath!!!!

Like a professional 

Rep ++


----------



## Krow (Jul 12, 2011)

@ Sarath: Nice review. 




bharat_14101991 said:


> superb review man, just pointed out some typing mistakes(not much biggie ones, all highlighted in red n are in the upper section i.e. before the first image).
> 10/10 for review


Please avoid quoting the entire post unless absolutely necessary. Quote only those parts which have the typo or what you want to point to as that would make reading the page easier.  Also, please avoid quoting images unless necessary. That would save bandwidth. Thanks. 

PS: "Can PM me their email ID" is not wrong usage of English at all.  In fact, using his/her every time can be cumbersome.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 27, 2011)

Buying Details for Bangalore residents updated.


----------



## constantine (Aug 28, 2011)

I just got this monitor thanks to your review!


----------



## Sarath (Aug 28, 2011)

You will love it for what it is. Welcome to the IPS world. Glad I could help. 

Do let me know your inputs on the monitor.


----------



## Ultra_Bloodshed (Aug 28, 2011)

Got mine from GolchaIT.  Priced at Rs.13500 + 5% tax. I paid Rs.14175 for it.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice review buddy


----------



## Sarath (Aug 28, 2011)

Ultra_Bloodshed said:


> Got mine from GolchaIT.  Priced at Rs.13500 + 5% tax. I paid Rs.14175 for it.


Wow. Thats a good deal. Congrats. I will update the price in the main post.



Tenida said:


> Nice review buddy


Thanks bro


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome review. Perhaps you should try some tests and be amazed compared to TN screens
LCD monitor test images


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 22, 2012)

You are growing up baby.

remember who gives u the first inspiration to write reviews  like this?


----------



## 1manshow (May 4, 2012)

Nice review. Thanks. But I have one question, how can I connect my Xbox 360 to this monitor if I wish to use it alongside my PC?


----------

